# Mystery Manifold



## gary4278 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have 2 Brand New exhaust manifolds- One is P/N 9794035 which is for 68-69 Ram Air GTO'S The other is P/N 9794034 & I can't seem to locate this number anywhere for ID! Anyone know what it's for?? gary4278:confused


----------

